# Rossman apairies 2 Thumbs down



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Call them. Speak to them if you haven't already, and if you have a piece of paper that shows that they cashed your check, debited your bank card, or your credit card fax that along and I'm sure they will make it right. and don't know anyone personally I have always had friendly helpful service and most folks around here seem to think they are quite honest.

Keith


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you called them????????
If so, what did they say?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

*Repost from Bee Forum*

Grimbee, it has been 10 days. John Jones just told you the boxes were 2 weeks out for even the first order to be filled. Now you call Fred an sob, when you admit you didn't foresee your needs when you ordered the first time. All I can say is, Fred should be happy to lose that kind of customer. He is doing all he can to get it out, even going after the wood, rather than waiting for delivery.

Added.......Glad I haven't had to deal with you.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I know its very busy, but they could of at least shot me an email when they processed the order and took the money out of the account to let me Know whats going on.
I didn't even know If they recieved my order properly, then the money just disappeared from the account. Just very busy and lack of communication on their part. 
That is the reason people don't get along-or fight, lack of, or bad communication. If I ran a business, I would make sure to notify a customer that I got his or her order, and payment was recieved, and that their prouducts are going out A.S.A.P. 

This is just my opinion


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*If I ran a business*

Good luck - Run your own business and then talk.


----------



## Sprocket58 (May 5, 2007)

I ordered a bunch of stuff from them back in October of 07...it was shipped so fast that even I was amazed... 

But heck I'd be slow too if it was in the middle of what amounts to the Christmas rush of beekeeping.


----------



## nmallardi (Apr 15, 2008)

*Rossman - just got my order..*

I'd been waiting on woodenware from them for two weeks now and finally received my order - good thing as I'm expecting two packages next week! When i called (several times) they assured me they were doing the best they could as they are completely swamped. I believed them and cut them some slack. Its a busy time and the good news is that more people (such as myself) are getting into bees and supply houses are humming. If I were you I'd give them a call to review your order. I'm sure they'll fix you up. 

BTW, I ordered 10 commercial grade cypress medium supers at 7.65 each and they are really nice quality if anyone cares..


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

nmallardi said:


> I'd been waiting on woodenware from them for two weeks now and finally received my order - good thing as I'm expecting two packages next week! When i called (several times) they assured me they were doing the best they could as they are completely swamped. I believed them and cut them some slack. Its a busy time and the good news is that more people (such as myself) are getting into bees and supply houses are humming. If I were you I'd give them a call to review your order. I'm sure they'll fix you up.
> 
> BTW, I ordered 10 commercial grade cypress medium supers at 7.65 each and they are really nice quality if anyone cares..


Best stuff I've ever seen. And their costomer relations is Great. Mr. Fred will work out any problem w/you. We had him over for one of our meetins and a lot of people got equipment from him (free s/h!) I got several med supers, superior quality! I'll be making another big order this fall.

-Nathanael


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I noticed that I get supplies quicker when it is not "in season", so to speak, from everyone I've ordered from. Early in the year woodenware seems to take a while, in the fall extracting stuff seems to take a little longer. I guess it also depends on whether they make the stuff themselves or not. Not making excuses, just what I've observed.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

notaclue said:


> I guess it also depends on whether they make the stuff themselves or not. Not making excuses, just what I've observed.


Big one. I don't things that could be on backorder. Rossman makes his own supers, but he gets most of his other stuff from Brushy.

-Nathanael


----------



## Otter (Feb 20, 2008)

Even if a supplier makes things themselves, "on backorder" is still a possibility, although a bad choice of verbiage, IMO. If someone orders something from me right now (leatherworking, in my case), it won't be made until I finish the orders in front of it. I wouldn't say it was on backorder, but the idea is pretty much the same - I can't send it until I've got it in-hand to send.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

GRIMBEE said:


> I know its very busy, but they could of at least shot me an email when they processed the order and took the money out of the account to let me Know whats going on.
> I didn't even know If they recieved my order properly, then the money just disappeared from the account. Just very busy and lack of communication on their part.
> That is the reason people don't get along-or fight, lack of, or bad communication. If I ran a business, I would make sure to notify a customer that I got his or her order, and payment was recieved, and that their prouducts are going out A.S.A.P.
> 
> This is just my opinion


So did you get your products from them?

I plan on using 'em, I live in GA and this would be very convinient and inexpensive to ship...


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The Rossmans are good people and have done plenty for the bee keeping community! I wouldn't suspect they have blatantly blow you off and may have more likely allowed you to fall through the cracks in the rush? That does happen in any customer oriented business during rush times. Some understanding does have to be taken into consideration during the spring rush, since none of them (beek vendors) seem to see the advantage to having the expected inventory turnover on hand when it's needed. But all vendors are like that.

On the other hand, any business or salesperson that has the audacity to think that their time and goals are more important than that of the people that pay their wages every week (customers) and blow them off with no regard to their needs, deserve a bad rap. If I'm made to feel that such is happening, you can bet your last cent I'll not purchase from them again! NO one is doing anyone any favors by selling you something they are advertising "for sale" to you. It's their responsibility to provide what they are offering and in a fashion or timely manner as it is advertised or commonly implied. If there are going to be delays for whatever reason it should be communicated up front or soon after the sale. Why is it so difficult to say up front we are experiencing order delays of 1 to 3 weeks? Or whatever the case may be. Providing you with goods and or services that they don't offer is a horse of a different color.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still not clear here. GRIMBEE....did you call them? If so, what did they say????


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Lets hope they worked it out beeman??

He may not be back since iddee has had time to reload the double barrel??!!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Biz, you know I only use rock salt. Lead is unhealthy. 

I was in business for over 25 years. I know what it's like. Fred works hard and tries to do all he can for beeks, whether to make money or put on free presentations.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The thing was that I wondered if this guy ever talked to anyone at the Rossman's. I mean, its even possible that his order was shipped weeks ago but has been lost in the UPS vacuum. If he hasn't talked to them....how does he know?
Anyway, Biz, you and I know Fred and Co. I was down there a couple of weeks ago and they were jumping but it looked like they were takin' care of business.


----------

